# Tire pressure monitoring system installed



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Got this system for Christmas:
http://www.permagard.com.au/in...id=95
Product can be purchased here:
http://www.ipdusa.com/Products...D=629

Installed the display module just below the headlight switch using double sided tape. Wiring connections were very simple....constant hot, switched hot, and ground. The module is designed to be mounted near the top of the windshield, but I didn't feel like ripping apart the A-pillar to route the wiring.
I snapped a few pictures after finishing the install. Still need to have my local tire shop install the wireless transmitters in each wheel. My father has this system on his AWD S70 Volvo. It's saved his AWD system several times by alerting him to low tire pressure long before it can cause damage to the AWD system (bevel gears, support bearings, etc).
I'll give everyone a more in-depth review of the system once I get the valve transmitters installed sometime in the next month or two.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

hey that's kind of cool! how hard was it to install the display?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Very easy. Three wire hook-up. Hardest part was getting the damn tape to stick when it's below freezing in my shop. Install of the display took maybe 1 hour.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I wonder if I can get 2 or 3 sets winter/track/summer.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_I wonder if I can get 2 or 3 sets winter/track/summer. 

Yes, I believe it can be programmed to run different sets of tires. Not sure how many sets. It also allows you to monitor the spare tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever got a flat tire and you find out the spare is flat also because you forgot to check it on a regular basis? Yeah, been there.


_Modified by Uberhare at 1:02 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Got a price and pointer to where you bought it? 
Nice work. Should be mandatory for anybody with >18" wheels.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

See original post for link to website. Got mine from IPD out of Portland, OR.
New cars/trucks are now required by federal law to have TPM systems installed to help battle wasted fuel. I think all 2007 models are now coming with these systems.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

That looks like a good mod for mine since i run 20's in the summer


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

UPDATE
Just got back from Les Schwab who installed the TPMS valve stems. System works better than expected. Very accurate pressure and appears to be accurate temperature (I don't have a temp gauge/probe). The guy who installed it has never done something like this before so I was a little nervous at first. I gave him the parts to be installed, the instruction manual, my keys, and a warning not to #[email protected]! up my ride. Two hours later and it was done. Works like a champ. I have it set to cycle from wheel-to-wheel in a clockwise direction. It displays each tire's pressure (psi or kPA) and the temperature (F or C) for about 5 seconds or so. The unit is set with factory preset high/low warnings. Default low pressure warning is 32psi. High pressure warning is 44psi. These can be adjusted by user preset function to what ever pressures you want. Makes it nice for those of us running low profile tires and typically higher-than-normal pressure. I run mine at 42psi. It also has a warning when the tire temperature exceeds a default setting of 176*F. This too can be adjusted by user. The system also allows for monitoring of the spare tire, although you have to buy the spare tire valve stem kit seperately. I haven't bought that yet. Finally, the system allows you to rotate the tires by easily reprogramming the display module. Very cool. If you have a AWD vehicle this system is a MUST!!!
I'll post some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Looking forward to seeing the new pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

